# Alexandrov Ensemble flight crashed on way to Syria



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw the news this morning on Canadian newspaper Facebook Page, Alexandrov Ensemble is the official choir of formerly Soviet and now Russian army. Their plane went down into the Black Sea.

These men were amazing individuals, incredible talent, all of them did military service and have families to moirn them. 
I saw so many hateful comments by Canadians under this news story, that it's great that they died, they deserve it.
I have a personal connection to a member of this choir, seeing such sickening comments and so much hate really makes me angry. I won't forget it.
I won't post a link that includes the comments but here is a link to one of their performances.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Our prayers go out to them and their families...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

my prayers will go out to there families


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know these people but why would Canadians hate them?



TG said:


> I saw the news this morning on Canadian newspaper Facebook Page, Alexandrov Ensemble is the official choir of formerly Soviet and now Russian army. Their plane went down into the Black Sea.
> 
> These men were amazing individuals, incredible talent, all of them did military service and have families to moirn them.
> I saw so many hateful comments by Canadians under this news story, that it's great that they died, they deserve it.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a horrible loss. I've seen them on YouTube and enjoyed listening to them.
Prayers for their families and friends.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thoughs for their families. Terrible tragedy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't know these people but why would Canadians hate them?


Because they hate putin and don't agree with the war in Syria. Never-mind that soldiers don't make policy, every 18 year-old male has to do military service and they all have families who miss them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess canadians have rabid hateful turds akin to american liberals. Horrible loss...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Canadians love Obama


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> Canadians love Obama


Figures.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Canadians love free handouts, 99% of Canucks are Libtards, and hate the world because it is so cold up there and we won't share our warm AZ desert heat with them...

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Canadian representatives of the religion of peace left a lot of hateful comments too, not surprising. I need to stop reading comments.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> The Canadian representatives of the religion of peace left a lot of hateful comments too, not surprising. I need to stop reading comments.


They just hate everyone and have convinced the left that they should too.

What a surprise they left will have when they too become a target when the peaceful people go full out on them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Canadians love Obama


This statement proves they are perverted.

I know, I have relatives in Canada, they fit the leftist mold.

Sad, though that those guys were lost, a piece of their culture gone.

Can be likened to the Glenn Miller loss in WW2, they will be missed.

Regardless of politics, the guys at the bottom only follow orders, do not make policy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Canadian liberal socialist are no different then ours here in the states. Hypocritical bastards one and all. My thoughts are with the families of those lost.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Latest http://rbth.com/politics_and_society/2016/12/25/what-caused-the-tu-154-crash_668056


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's a terrible loss, especially at Christmas 
These weren't killing soldiers but if they were, so what. There are mothers, fathers sisters brothers husbands and wives hurting right now.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Things that make you go hummmm? Good weather, good airplane, good crew and it crashes less than 7 minutes
after takeoff. The TU-154 looks somewhat similar to the 727 with 3 engines clustered at the back and a wider gear stance. 
Sad! I hope the recorders survived!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Very sad news. I seems all were lost.

The Left Winged Parrot MSM seems to have ignored this (they are in a bunch about Carrie Fisher), and spiteful hate at Christmas from "tolerant" liberals and "the religion of peace" does not surprise me. I searched and found some news from foreign sources.

I hope that faith in our Lord can comfort their families.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Canadians love Obama


Anybody who loves him is obviously mentally ill and a marxist/socialist/communist.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Very sad news. I seems all were lost.
> 
> The Left Winged Parrot MSM seems to have ignored this (they are in a bunch about Carrie Fisher), and spiteful hate at Christmas from "tolerant" liberals and "the religion of peace" does not surprise me. I searched and found some news from foreign sources.
> 
> I hope that faith in our Lord can comfort their families.


Thankfully, not all were lost because the dance part of the ensemble didn't board the plane and 2 singers didn't either. But yes, there were no crash survivors, so much loss.
Listening to their performances all day today with my family.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

What a waste of talent... Those folks served their Military and still serving by way of music...


----------

